
Ruby Salary Benchmarking 2017 – Permie salaries are up, Contract rates same - LouisRoR
https://medium.com/@louisror/uk-ruby-salary-bench-marking-2017-e852d1d7702e#.tc9q1ryuf
======
tachyons
It would have been better if you could mention the source and method of
calculation too

